# Eoin Morgan - who's that?



## mathepac (26 May 2010)

Without searching in the interwebby thing, who knows who this young man is and why he's been in the news recently? (all right the spelling of his first name is a bit of a giveaway).


----------



## RonanC (26 May 2010)

Are we allowed answer, or jus say we know who he is?? 

I do anyway


----------



## mathepac (26 May 2010)

Forgot that bit.  Yeah, just enough to say you know who he is and why he's in the news.


----------



## Sunny (27 May 2010)

Think test cricket, England, Irish


----------



## VOR (27 May 2010)

mathepac - Do you mean; "Eoin Morgan - howzat?" 

I'll get my coat....


----------



## mathepac (27 May 2010)

Close enough 

Yeah, described on some English cricketing fourms as an "Irish-born Englishman" or a "Dublin-born Englishman", it's great to see a CUS past-pupil doing well in the international sporting arena in a fairly unusual sport (for Ireland that is). It's just a shame as he'd represented Ireland in the under-age teams that we couldn't keep him at home. Playing first-class county cricket in England his next move was almost inevitable. With a bit of luck when his hopefully long playing career is over, we can get him back as a coach / alikadoo.

It's great to hear the interviews on Sky with his distinctly Dublin speaking voice. (Cue team briefing at the MCC "Jeyes, hold on a second there bud, yiz are wreckin' me bleedin' buzz")

He recently hit the headlines by graduating from the 2020 stuff to being considered from the "real" England team. Oh and I like to think of him as an Irishman who happens to play his cricket in and for England, a sporting mercenary so to speak, a modern Wild Goose, or should that be Duck


----------



## zztop (28 May 2010)

And what about Ed Joyce?? Adopt a Paddy for the english cricket team.
It seems as Ireland arent a TEST side its players can be adopted by
the country they play in.(Wayne Rooney is another one


----------



## VOR (28 May 2010)

I am almost certian that Wayne Rooney's brother declared for Ireland. Will have to check that again though. 

Ed Joyce could be back with Ireland for next year's WC. Something about there needing to be 12 months between your last competitive game for one country and the next. Seemingly there is only 11 months for Joyce but the Irish cricket board (?) are lodging a request with the ICC.


----------



## TarfHead (28 May 2010)

There's a long tradition in England of selecting players on the ground of residence, e.g Alan Lamb,  Chris & Robin Smith, Kevin Pietersen.

If that's what he has to do to fulfil his sporting ambitions, good for him.


----------



## The_Banker (28 May 2010)

They probably owe us some payback for the amount of soccer players we "stole" from them.


----------



## mathepac (28 May 2010)

I can only think of Gary Waddock. Who else was there?


----------



## TarfHead (28 May 2010)

mathepac said:


> I can only think of Gary Waddock. Who else was there?



To name a few of the players, born in England but who declared for Ireland ..

Kevin Sheedy, Terry Phelan, Tony Cascarino, Steve Heighway, Matt Holland, Tony Galvin, Chris Hughton, Andy Townsend.

Only some of whom England may have missed


----------



## Howitzer (28 May 2010)

TarfHead said:


> To name a few of the players, born in England but who declared for Ireland ..
> 
> Kevin Sheedy, Terry Phelan, Tony Cascarino, Steve Heighway, Matt Holland, Tony Galvin, Chris Hughton, Andy Townsend.
> 
> Only some of whom England may have missed


David O'Leary, Paul McGrath.


----------



## RonanC (28 May 2010)

Ah but David O'Leary and Paul McGrath grew up in Ireland so we can "claim" them 

Steve Heighway was born in Dublin


----------



## zztop (28 May 2010)

Jamie O Hara(now that he is not in England squad) Hope hes
told where to go.
Terry Mancini(first ever I think)
After Shay Brennan(sorry)


----------



## Joe_90 (31 May 2010)

It is good to see an Irishman doing well on the international scene.  

The England 2020 team that Won the World 2020 recently 
had a few players from other countries.  The 5 that batted in the final were
MJ Lumb born South Africa
C Kieswetter born South Africa  KP Pietersen born South AfricaPD Collingwood born England EJG Morgan Born Ireland

Shame that Ireland never had this success with our "grandfather rule" players.


----------



## csirl (31 May 2010)

Joe_90 said:


> It is good to see an Irishman doing well on the international scene.
> 
> The England 2020 team that Won the World 2020 recently
> had a few players from other countries. The 5 that batted in the final were
> ...


 
At  least the British born players who played soccer for Ireland had Irish parents/grandparents. A lot of players who play for the English cricket team have no connection with England other than they play some of their club (i.e. county) cricket in England.


----------



## csirl (31 May 2010)

RonanC said:


> Ah but David O'Leary and Paul McGrath grew up in Ireland so we can "claim" them
> 
> Steve Heighway was born in Dublin


 
Paul McGrath was a genuine product of Irish football - he was a League of Ireland player before going to the UK.


----------



## ringledman (31 May 2010)

csirl said:


> At least the British born players who played soccer for Ireland had Irish parents/grandparents. A lot of players who play for the English cricket team have no connection with England other than they play some of their club (i.e. county) cricket in England.


 
Like who?

Pietersen's mother was English. MJ Lumb's father English. Andrew Strauss English mother. Andrew Caddick English parents. 

Otherwise foreign player's have British roots -Tony Greig & Craig Kieswetter Scottish parent(s) or became British citizens such as Basil D'Oliveira before playing for England.


----------



## DonKing (1 Jun 2010)

ringledman said:


> Like who?
> 
> Pietersen's mother was English. MJ Lumb's father English. Andrew Strauss English mother. Andrew Caddick English parents.
> 
> Otherwise foreign player's have British roots -Tony Greig & Craig Kieswetter Scottish parent(s) or became British citizens such as Basil D'Oliveira before playing for England.



Eoin Morgan is playing for England based on residency rules. He has lived in England for that last 3 years. 

fair play to him he might as well do what he can to progress his sporting career


----------



## Welfarite (4 Jun 2010)

and whatr about NI players declaring for Republic soccer team? Shane Duffy was born in Derry but his father is from 20 miles across the border in Donegal. The IFA alwasy kick up a stink when players do that, funny how England don't!


----------



## Betsy Og (4 Jun 2010)

Isnt it the same in rugby, cant you get "naturalised" or whatever they call it. For instance Shaun Payne, I think, could have played for Ireland for a year or 2 (having been here for the previous 5 or so) even though he's South African. The All Blacks are notorious for poaching Pacific Islanders


----------

